# Viv locks that work



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Hiya

Bit of advice please

Can anyone point me in the direction of some vivarium locks that work with the old style Viv exotic vivs (not the new viva with built in locks). I have bought a lock in the past but ended up binning it as it made the glass un openable :bash:

The reason I ask is my twit of a younger brother has been around today while I was at work and he and his twit of a wife and their kids have had all my vivs open 'having a look' :devil:. They came to see my dad and he's elderly and not too well and didn't think, I don't blame dad, he's ill and finds it hard to process thoughts, but my idiot brother has been told before and never :censor: listens so I think locks may have to be the answer....but I primarily have Viv exotic vivs so.....help. I also have a couple of cresties in exo terras

Btw you may think 'why isn't she tearing a strip off her brother', because believe me it would be a waste of fresh air and energy....black sheep of the family etc etc

Heather


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Which one did you try before? These are the standard ones

Swell Sliding Glass Vivarium Locks

But I've found them to be pretty good, obviously the new vivexotic range has an awesome built in lock, apart from that one then I'm not aware of many mainstream locks : victory:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm not sure tbh, I think I got them from eBay, but I'm sure it was before Swell released their 'own range' stuff so I might give those a try...thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

For my viv I use a couple of metal rods (a bit like blunt knitting needles). Just drop them in the runners and use magnet to take them out when you want to open the viv.


----------



## carlb1981 (Sep 5, 2012)

Evie said:


> For my viv I use a couple of metal rods (a bit like blunt knitting needles). Just drop them in the runners and use magnet to take them out when you want to open the viv.


That's an excellent idea the old vivexotic vivs are a pain in the bum for locks especially when new as you have to bend the kinks out of the lock to fit properly in the gap between the glass


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

I bought mine from swell but you have to straighten the bend a bit to make them easier to work it only takes a minute. :gasp:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

jackiee said:


> I bought mine from swell but you have to straighten the bend a bit to make them easier to work it only takes a minute. :gasp:


How do you straighten them out Jackie ? keep in mind that I am DIY challenged :lol2: :whistling2: step by step instructions required


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

i use a pair of pliers or grips and hit them with a hammer (gently) it seems to work ok ive had no problems. :gasp:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I've just brought a shed load of these from China

Reptile Vivarium Showcase Sliding Glass Door Lock + Key | eBay

Absolutely brilliant locks very high quality, cheap and fitted perfectly to all of my vivs. 

jay


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Just spotted these on the bay of E's. Not sure how they'll work with Vivexotic but should keep people out NEW STYLE VIVARIUM LOCKS | eBay


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Meko said:


> Just spotted these on the bay of E's. Not sure how they'll work with Vivexotic but should keep people out NEW STYLE VIVARIUM LOCKS | eBay


That's pretty cool, I'm always losing my keys :blush:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

They look cool but they've still got that flipping kink in  I got a couple of the swell ones but despite hitting with a hammer numerous times they still make my viv doors impossibly stiff  I've ordered a couple of the ones Jay pointed out to try those


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

try some slightly wider glass runners. If the vivexotic ones are 4mm try 5mm.
Pretty sure i've seen some on eBay, 5mm that don't need attaching.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Spikebrit said:


> I've just brought a shed load of these from China
> 
> Reptile Vivarium Showcase Sliding Glass Door Lock + Key | eBay
> 
> ...



good to hear I have just brought a load of them, thought I would chance it :2thumb:


----------



## johndavidwoods (Nov 18, 2008)

I think the Swell ones are pretty lousy - having only one screw, they don't seem to actually stay in place very securely. 

I used to have ones with 2 screws which I think is what was on the Ebay link - they stayed in place far better, for me.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> good to hear I have just brought a load of them, thought I would chance it :2thumb:


I chanced it with and order of 20 and was pleasantly surprised. They took nearly a month to arrive but were perfect no marks, and when tighten were perfect. I had to bend a couple as they were too close to the class and i couldn't get the lock bit on but other then that i was happy with them.

jay


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Spikebrit said:


> I chanced it with and order of 20 and was pleasantly surprised. They took nearly a month to arrive but were perfect no marks, and when tighten were perfect. I had to bend a couple as they were too close to the class and i couldn't get the lock bit on but other then that i was happy with them.
> 
> jay


They turned up today 2weeks before their estimated recieve date.

Well impressed look very nice just as you described.

Worth every penny- I mean penny as they were a third of the price then anything else avaliable


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

I've got 5 of these Vivarium glass door lock UK SELLER | eBay

Hardly any kink so no need for DIY, 2 screws not one so very secure, and for £1.65 with free P&P... can not beat that! And from England so next day mine usually turn up :no1:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

mstypical said:


> I've got 5 of these Vivarium glass door lock UK SELLER | eBay
> 
> Hardly any kink so no need for DIY, 2 screws not one so very secure, and for £1.65 with free P&P... can not beat that! *And from England so next day mine usually turn up* :no1:



Show off :lol2:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Show off :lol2:


I hate waiting i'm soooo impatient!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

mstypical said:


> I've got 5 of these Vivarium glass door lock UK SELLER | eBay
> 
> Hardly any kink so no need for DIY, 2 screws not one so very secure, and for £1.65 with free P&P... can not beat that! And from England so next day mine usually turn up :no1:





mstypical said:


> I hate waiting i'm soooo impatient!


Me too, however I could only find the Chinese person and wasn't paying £6+ per lock that will only be used when the niece is round, 

I like wedges personally always use them no faffing about :whistling2:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Me too, however I could only find the Chinese person and wasn't paying £6+ per lock that will only be used when the niece is round,
> 
> I like wedges personally always use them no faffing about :whistling2:


I've had an adult corn escape in the night by pushing a door open that was wedged!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

mstypical said:


> I've had an adult corn escape in the night by pushing a door open that was wedged!


Blooming heck I never though a corn had it in them, I've never had a problem with wedges but now you said that I'm glad I changed my bunch since they are much heavier bodied


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Blooming heck I never though a corn had it in them, I've never had a problem with wedges but now you said that I'm glad I changed my bunch since they are much heavier bodied


Yeah she was a pretty determined corn! She didn't go far, luckily, but she did manage to get under the dog bed/cushion and under the pantry door without bothering the dog :lol2:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

mstypical said:


> Yeah she was a pretty determined corn! She didn't go far, luckily, but she did manage to get under the dog bed/cushion and under the pantry door without bothering the dog :lol2:


Crafty ! Very crafty these snakes


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Crafty ! Very crafty these snakes


She only had to make a very small gap to escape though, being a slender corn. I guess a boa or something would have to work much harder?


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

mstypical said:


> She only had to make a very small gap to escape though, being a slender corn. I guess a boa or something would have to work much harder?


True I got boas a royal and a retic, don't want the retic escaping he might eat me 50kg German Shepard (all muscle no fat)


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> True I got boas a royal and a retic, don't want the retic escaping he might eat me 50kg German Shepard (all muscle no fat)


My dog weighs about the same, she's the oversized lump in my sig :lol2: gotta love big dogs


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

mstypical said:


> My dog weighs about the same, she's the oversized lump in my sig :lol2: gotta love big dogs



Oh I LOVE dogs

He's lovely,

a pit isn't he/she ?

I can't do small dogs I have no interest in them at all, the in laws were looking after a jack tussle earlier in the year, I had no time for it when we went round. Could shoo it away fast enough. :2thumb:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Oh I LOVE dogs
> 
> He's lovely,
> 
> ...


She certainly is, all legal and exempted since December 2009. She's the most intelligent animal i've ever come across. Makes me sad lately though as she's about 8 now, and i'm spotting grey hairs cropping up in the brown patch around her right eye  she's getting old on me. I don't like small dogs either, all bark and no brains!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

mstypical said:


> She certainly is, all legal and exempted since December 2009. She's the most intelligent animal i've ever come across. Makes me sad lately though as she's about 8 now, and i'm spotting grey hairs cropping up in the brown patch around her right eye  she's getting old on me. I don't like small dogs either, all bark and no brains!


I have heard that pits are very smart, I've never actually seen one, maybe the odd crosses on London estates. My mum is a dog trainer and has friends in "man work" so they meet all types of dogs.

Its horrible when your little wobbly sleepy eyed puppy gets old grey.


----------

